# My compositions from last year



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Last year I made two compositions.

1.- Connais Elan? (Five variations for piano)

2.- The Secret Held by Time (electric guitar, Rhodes piano, synth pad, all processed electronically in musique concrète-like ways)

Both pieces are based on some mathematical stuff which is not relevant to know in order to listen to the pieces, so I will not bother to explain it...


----------

